

Video Gamers Can Control Dreams, Study Suggests - CWIZO
http://www.livescience.com/culture/video-games-control-dreams-100525.html

======
demallien
huh. I thought it was just me, that I was a bit bizarre being able to control
my dreams - I've talked about this with lots of friends and family, and no-one
else seemed to be able to do it. But no, they even have a term for it, 'lucid
dreams'. Who'd a thunk it?

I don't know about the whole 'go hyper aggressive' thing though - I generally
just do something like make the bad guy break his leg when he is chasing me...

------
robgough
For as long as I can remember I've always been able to control my dreams.
Whenever I've told people this they've looked at me as if I'm making it all
up.

Nice to know I might not have been imagining it.

